# Kowa TSN-553 / TSN-554 Spotting Scope Sale only $1,499.99



## gr8fuldoug (Dec 13, 2011)

*Kowa TSN-553 / TSN-554 Spotting Scope Sale only $1,499.99*

We have stocked up on the Kowa TSN-553 / TSN-554 Spotting Scopes and are blowing them out at only $1,499.99.

A TRUE MILESTONE.
A journey of over 60 years of heritage, refining and developing techniques passed down decade to decade from the Kowa optical masters in Japan. This legacy leads us to where we are now – introducing the new compact Kowa TSN-550 PROMINAR – a truly unique spotting scope, designed to make your journeys truly memorable and immersive.

PROMINAR – THE PINNACLE OF OPTICAL EXCELLENCE
Only the finest optics deserve the accolade of the PROMINAR title. Optics that utilise Kowa’s unique benchmark feature – fluorite crystal, delivering simply the best optical performance available today.

INCREDIBLE CLARITY.
At the heart of the TSN-550 PROMINAR series spotting scope beats a fluorite crystal objective lens. This natural mineral has an outstanding feature of very low dispersion that cannot be found in optical glass. This characteristic enables Kowa to eliminate colour blur almost completely and dramatically increase resolution and contrast. Fluorite crystal is a unique feature of Kowa spotting scopes and is a testament to decades of Kowa optical developments.

FLUORITE CRYSTAL – THE ULTIMATE VIEWING EXPERIENCE
A mysterious stone called fluorite, emits light like a firefly when it is heated or exposed to ultraviolet radiation.

Fluorite has an outstanding feature of very low dispersion that cannot be found in optical glass, This characteristic enables Kowa to eliminate colour blur almost completely and dramatically increase resolution and contrast. Fluorite is considerably more difficult to handle than optical glass, it requires highly advanced processing technology.

Kowa put forth extra care, time and technique to produce the ultimate viewing experience with a pure fluorite crystal lens. It’s what makes Kowa unique.

THE DIFFERENCE IS CLEAR.
The optimum optical material to minimise chromatic aberration is fluorite crystal.

Fluorite crystal with extremely low dispersion characteristics is used for the convex lens of the Kowa TSN-550 PROMINAR models.

PERFECTION IN THE PALM OF YOUR HAND.
Measuring just a mere 270mm in length and weighing only 800g*, the TSN-550 PROMINAR is truly compact and makes the perfect travel companion.
Kowa’s dream was to create an ultra-portable spotting scope delivering the highest levels of optical performance. This vision has been realised in the TSN-550 PROMINAR.

MORE THAN JUST AN OPTIC – IT FITS YOUR WAY LIFE.
The TSN-550 PROMINAR represents a way of thinking, a way of life. An optic that enhances every moment you use it. It’s unique. A spotting scope this compact creates new opportunities. Wherever your journey takes you, the Kowa TSN-550 is the perfect travel companion.

RELIABILITY GUARANTEED.
A lightweight yet durable, fully waterproof and nitrogen filled chassis ensures performance in the toughest of environments.

THE LEGACY CONTINUES.
Not only does the TSN-550 PROMINAR adopt the unique styling of it’s larger predecessor, it also inherits what makes the TSN-880 still unrivalled to this day – decades of Kowa optical development. The result? A new benchmark optic in the compact spotting scope market.

CLOSE FOCUS
With a close focus distance of 3m – see the secret beauty of nature in glorious, fine detail.

POWERFUL ZOOM
A responsive twist 15-45x zoom eyepiece means you can enjoy clear, close up views of your subject.

ROBUST MATERIALS
The compact TSN-550 series spotting scope has a tough outer shell to protect against harsh environments and weather.

FLUORITE CRYSTAL
The TSN-550 features a fluorite crystal objective lens. This natural mineral virtually eliminates all colour fringing.

FULLY WATERPROOF
The TSN-550 series is built to withstand the elements with a fully sealed, waterproof and nitrogen filled casing.

COMPACT & LIGHT
Weighing just 800g (TSN-554), the Kowa TSN-550 series spotting scope is ultra portable, never miss that special moment.

We've got MANY other deals going on so please just give us a call, 516-217-1000, to discuss the Optic, Camera or Tripod you're looking for and we will hook you up.

*Check out our new Just Arrived Section and our Latest Sales Flyer*

We appreciate all the orders and support. Please stay well and safe.

*If there is anything you're looking for please give us a call at 516-217-1000. It is always our pleasure to speak with you.* Always give a call to discuss options and what would be best for your needs

Have a great day & please follow us on Instagram at gr8fuldoug1 

Thank you for your continued support.
If there is anything else that I can assist you with please let me know.
Doug
Camera Land
720 Old Bethpage Road
Old Bethpage, NY 11804
516-217-1000
Please visit our web site @ www.cameralandny.com


----------

